# Renting and selling property in KL



## Lostandfound (Mar 9, 2010)

I have bought an apartment in Kl (pavilion near klcc) and would like to rent it out or potentially sell it. Renting is preferred option

I spoke to a couple of real estate brokers who seem to be just listing jockeys interested in a sole agreement so they can fa it out on a commission share deal

this happens in Uk rentals - albeit mostly with the pond life agents who don't have any applicants themselves, in my experience.

What's the best approach here? Give it to just one agent or several? Of the two agents I spoke with seven to eight weeks ago I have heard nothing. I have a portfolio of properties in Uk and normally a good agent makes a weekly or fortnightly courtesy call to inform me of progress on any unlet property and review pricing or other issues that might stop it finding a tenant. I've had zero feedback here 

In London there are companies like Foxtons and Chard who value based on who they have looking and expect to deliver a result within a time frame of days....... The valuation criteria here seem totally vague. 

Any help or advice appreciated.


----------

